# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Gevraagd: ervaringen met bronchoscopie

## Mathilde-1

Ik heb een tweetal negatieve ervaringen met bronchoscopie gehad.

Nu ben ik benieuwd hoe vaak dit voorkomt. Mijn klacht was extreme benauwdheid: ik ben bijkans gestikt. Wie o wie heeft dit ook gehad en kan daar met zijn omgeving niet over praten omdat hij denkt zich aan te stellen? Waarschijnlijk is dit namelijk een complicatie tgv een bronchospasme. Dit schijnt 1:100 tot 1:1000 keer voor te komen. Omdat het bij mij door het ziekenhuis niet werd erkend/herkend, wil ik graag de exacte cijfers kennen.

----------


## cbrandon

Hallo,

Ik ben niet kleinzerig, ben al een paar keer geopereerd, heb een paar jaar geleden een bronchoscopie gehad en heb na afloop als een kind zitten huilen en vroeg mij af wat mij wat overkomen. Ik dreigde niet te stikken, maar heb het als een bijzonder naar onderzoek ervaren. Ik had aldoor overgeefneigingen toen ze de slang inbrachten en voelde mij daarna ellendig.

----------


## Mathilde-1

Dank voor deze reactie. Wie o wie kan ons nog meer vertellen?

----------


## kuyperfelix

als je een broncoscopie laat doen moet je vragen dit te laten doen onder narcose je merkt er zelf niets van en de longarts die dit uitvoert kan redelijk rustig werken hoe ik dat weet heel simpel ik wer zelf in een acedemisch ziekenhuis oke als je nog wat vragen hebt mag je me maillen.

met hartelijke groeten

J.H. Kuyper

----------


## Annacrete

Gisteren een bronchoscopie laten doen, dat wil zeggen, het is niet gelukt. Tijdens het inbrengen van de slang, kon ik niet ademhalen, met gevolg een paniekaanval. Tot 2 keer toe is een poging ondernomen. Ik laat dit onderzoek ook niet meer doen, zonder narcose. Ik kan tegen een stootje, heb diverse operaties gehad met de daarbij voorafgaande ondzerzoeken, maar dit onderzoek vond ik een ware martelgang terwijl dit helemaal niet nodig is, hoor ik achteraf van meerdere mensen. Ik heb nog van te voren aangegeven dat ik bloednerveus was hiervoor, toch gaf men mij geen kalmerendmiddel, sterker nog, de verdoving was in de keel en in de luchtwegen gespoten, waarna men mij zeker 30 minuten liet wachten. Ja Hans ook dit onderzoek werd in een academisch ziekenhuis gedaan. Stond zelfs nog een student een beetje schaapachtig te lachen toen men mij de verdoving gaf, alsof het een leuke grap was die men met mij uithaalde. Nou ik verzeker je dit grapje haalt niemand meer met mij uit. Ik ben behoorlijk boos.

AnnaC

----------


## christel1

Ik heb dit ook eens laten doen en ik vind het gewoon afschuwelijk. Liever nooit meer. Zeker als ze een staal moeten nemen van de bacterie of virus die in je longen zit, spuiten ze vloeistof in de longen en trekken die er langzaam uit, precies of je bent aan het verdrinken. Bij mijn dochter hebben ze dit ook eens moeten doen omdat er onderaan de longkwab veel slijmen zaten die niet los kwamen, ze was amper 16, zweten, ongerust maar ze heeft dat toch heel goed gedaan. Ik had er echt medelijden mee. Ik weet zelfs niet of ze dit doen onder narcose. Een gastroscopie en een coloscopie doen ze bij mij in het streekziekenhuis in Dendermonde wel onder narcose. Hopelijk doen ze dit in het vervolg ook bij een broncho want dit is echt maar pas akelig om te ondergaan 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## davanzu21

Ik heb meegedaan aan een wetenschappelijk onderzoek waarvoor ik 2 keer bronchoscopie gehad heb op een dag. Geheel vrijwillig. 

Eerst kreeg ik een paar verdovende middelen door me keel en neus.
Daarna liggen en de slang door je neus. Ik was zenuwachtig en dacht echt waar ben ik aan begonnen. Toen die slang door me neus ging was het heel onaangenaam even, daarna moest ik belachelijk vaak hoesten, maar dat komt doordat die slang slijmvlies prikkelt ofzo.

De tweede keer ging het beter en kreeg ik anatomische les want ik mocht meekijken.

Achteraf was ik echt zo blij dat ik het kon en dat ik dat maar even vrijwillig gedaan had.

----------


## beaenjan

Ook ik heb een bronchoscopie ondergaan en er is toen tegelijk veel slijm weggezogen.
Het was geen pretje maar zoveel problemen zoals ik bij verschillende anderen lees heb ik niet zo ervaren.

----------


## marchie

> als je een broncoscopie laat doen moet je vragen dit te laten doen onder narcose je merkt er zelf niets van en de longarts die dit uitvoert kan redelijk rustig werken hoe ik dat weet heel simpel ik wer zelf in een acedemisch ziekenhuis oke als je nog wat vragen hebt mag je me maillen.
> 
> met hartelijke groeten
> 
> J.H. Kuyper


Beste Hans ,ik heb al 3 x bronchoscopie gehad 2x mislukt en 1x gelukt maar had daar een klaplong van over gehouden ,waarschijnlijk moet het weer gebeuren en heb gevraagd of het onder algehele narcose kan ,nee dus, jij schrijft dat ze dat wel in het AMC doen .Graag wat meer info .Ik ben bij het RHZ Beverwijk.
Alvast bedankt .Groeten Marchie

----------


## Smipa

Enigszins verontrust geraakt door negatieve berichten op internet heb ik gisteren voor het eerst een bronchoscopie ondergaan. Had in eerste instantie om het zogeheten roesje gevraagd, maar heb daar na een gesprek met een verpleegkundige vanaf gezien. De reden: je kunt zonder roesje meekijken op een monitor hoe je longen eruit zien. De longarts vertelt wat hij doet en wat hij tegenkomt en dat is informatie die ik niet had willen missen en waarvoor je feitelijk de bronchoscopie onderdgaat. Ik vond de bronchoscopie zeker geen pretje, maar had hem zeker niet willen 'missen' door een roesje. Mijn ervaringen in het kort: verdoving van tong en keel met spray: geen probleem, vergelijkbaar met verdoving bij tandarts. Inbrengen slangetje: geen probleem. Heb slangetje in long sowieso niet als probleem ervaren terwijl ik hier toch wel tegenop zag. Je voelt soms een licht gekriebel. Concentreer je op de monitor, daar is veel interessants te zien en ik ben absoluut geen medische programma's kijker. Spoelen en daarna weer opzuigen van zout water t.b.v. onderzoek in lab: noodzakelijk kwaad, heb dit als meest vervelend ervaren omdat ik een hoestprikkel kreeg en het hierdoor even flink benauwd kreeg. Snel weer doorademen door de neus en voor je het weet is vocht weer opgezogen en haalt de arts het slangetje er weer uit. Eindconclusie: laatste minuut is even vervelend, maar voor de rest viel de bronchoscopie mij reuze mee. Ieders ervaring zal uiteraard anders zijn, maar mocht ik ooit weer een bronchoscopie ondergaan, dan weer zonder roesje. Belangrijkste tip: rustig blijven en goed door blijven ademen, dan is het allemaal voorbij voor je er erg in hebt en ben je de ervaring van een rondleiding door je longen rijker!

----------


## Angel020

Beste Marchie, ik heb een bronchoscopie gehad in het Anthonie van leeuwenhoek ziekenhuis, in Amsterdam, het ging onder narcose en door mn neus, ik heb er totaal helemaal niks van gemerkt de longarts was niet blij om het onder narcose te doen, maar heeft dat toch gedaan, hij zei als ik het bij je doe dan merk je er helemaal niks van en dat was dus ook zo, alleen kan je niet zomaar terech bij het AVL alleen als er plekjes op je longen zijn geconstateerd..want ik zie dat je uit Beverwijk komt dat is niet zover van Amsterdam namelijk...groetjes Angel

----------


## HansV

Bronchoscopie is geen prettige ervaring geweest, heb die nacht enorme rillingen gehad.
Eigenlijk weet je dit beter niet vooraf.

----------

